# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Solo traveler looking for fellow gourmands

## Colleen_Nantes

I don't mind going to restaurants alone, but It's usually more enjoyable with others! I'm looking for company to experience some of the fine dining the island has to offer (l'Esprit, Langouste, Tamarin, etc.). And just to be crystal clear, I'm just looking for friendly company, nothing more, and I'm paying my own way! Je parle français aussi car j'habite en France. I'll be here until June 4th. 

A bientôt 
Colleen

----------


## GramChop

Welcome  to the forum, Colleen.  I thoroughly enjoyed breaking bread with you in November last year and I am a bit jealous that I'm not there now. Hopefully, some of the fine forum friends that are on island now will make their presence known to you.  For the record, forum friends, Colleen is friends of our very own Eddie Hirschfield.

----------


## Colleen_Nantes

Merci beaucoup Missy, hopefully our dates will coincide next time! Bisous

----------


## stbartshopper

Colleen- you have come to the right place. We will not be on the island but rest assured you will find Forum friends while you are there! We wish you safe travels and a wonderful stay!

----------

